# How to post Youtube videos here



## s12345

I know this sounds obvious, but I have been struggling to embed Youtube videos on here. After going to the Entertainment forum and quoting someone's Youtube video I finally found out how, so I would like to share this with all of you to spare you the future frustration. 

To post a Youtube video and have it be visible immediately:

1) In the toolbar of your post (the one with B(old), I(talic), U(nderlined) etc), click on the Youtube icon. The following will appear automatically in your post:



HTML:


[MEDIA=youtube]Nj6IKIPteuE[/MEDIA]

and your video should display properly. 

My mistake had been to paste the full URL between the YOUTUBE tags. Now I know that you have to paste the video ID only.

More examples:

Full URL:





video ID only:
x4I9mmd-2Rc
_________

Full URL:





video ID only:
a7_8Gc_Llr8

Concrete example:







HTML:


[MEDIA=youtube]Nj6IKIPteuE[/MEDIA]

Have fun!


----------



## CButterfly

Thank you verry much. Ive been wndering how it works


----------



## Brasilia

lies!!!


----------



## Nono441

And now let this thread turn into:
a) nothing
b) a collection of random youtube videos


----------



## Brasilia

a


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Thanks, I was wondering how to do this.


----------



## TheLastDreamer

"Okhrana" lead me here. Thank You ^_^. 

I was wondering how to do it and thinking I don't even know simple things that others know :um But looks like it was not that simple to have just guessed it. For me.


----------



## s12345

TheLastDreamer said:


> "Okhrana" lead me here. Thank You ^_^.
> 
> I was wondering how to do it and thinking I don't even know simple things that others know :um But looks like it was not that simple to have just guessed it. For me.


You are most welcome. ^^


----------



## BreakMyFall

Oooh, I was just struggling with this too! Thanks


----------



## s12345

Yaay! \o/


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

I've tried that and all it does is come up with a white box.


----------



## s12345

ImmortalxApathy said:


> I've tried that and all it does is come up with a white box.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

s12345 said:


>


Weird. Maybe it just doesn't like me. :no


----------



## 1one

i have to type in the address rather than copying and pasting it, is that normal?


----------



## s12345

1one said:


> i have to type in the address rather than copying and pasting it, is that normal?


Then perhaps you copied it incorrectly. Try copying it twice. Remember, you only copy the part after the ?v=


----------



## CraZzyChiC

Thank you for this, it was really helpful


----------



## EcoProg

Just quote someone and look at the text.


----------



## s12345

CraZzyChiC said:


> Thank you for this, it was really helpful


You are welcome.


----------



## NewStart2015

thank you so much op, you are the best!!


----------



## s12345

can i change said:


> thank you so much op, you are the best!!


Thank you.


----------



## Pessoa

Thanks! Was wondering what I was doing wrong.


----------



## Enochian

Testing.


----------



## s12345

Enochian said:


> Testing.


You can't place the link in an url tag, only in a 




code:


HTML:


[MEDIA=youtube]hNxhrPaaCA4[/MEDIA]

P.S. Please ignore that it says 'HTML Code' because I just used the


HTML:


 BBcode tags to show the Youtube tags.


----------



## Enochian

s12345 said:


> You can't place the link in an url tag, only in a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> code:
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]hNxhrPaaCA4[/MEDIA]
> 
> P.S. Please ignore that it says 'HTML Code' because I just used the
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> BBcode tags to show the Youtube tags.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, that's the video I was trying to post. :D
> So what you're saying is, that I should ignore the "http://youtu.be"
> part of the address? I'll try it:
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]wsnu43bjplg[/MEDIA]
> 
> I only put "[URL="http://wsnu43bjplg/"][COLOR=#0066cc]wsnu43bjPLg[/COLOR][/URL]" in the [/YOUTUBE] brackets. Did it work?


----------



## Enochian

^Whoa, I don't know how my post ended up like that.


----------



## s12345

Enochian said:


> ^Whoa, I don't know how my post ended up like that.


It is better in the future to first copy the Youtube link to a text editor such as notepad and then copying it over to this forum. This way, the pretty formatting (colors, additions) will get ignored and your link will show up correctly.


----------



## Enochian




----------



## s12345

It's funny that 'how to post youtube videos' is in the FAQ section. I didn't notice that before.


----------



## rockyraccoon

God damn I can never get enough of Kevin and Winnie:


----------



## greentea33

Is there some weird secret to doing it on a tablet?

Every time I try the way I normally do it nothing shows up.


----------

